# Transmission problem



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Limp mode. Not sure what's wrong with it (sounds like a shift solenoid problem), but there WILL be a code stored in the computer the dealer can read. 

Luckily the transmission has a 100k warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ntymd8r (Dec 25, 2012)

Would that be and easy and quick fix if it were a solenoid?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Not really. Usually requires dropping the transmission pan or sometimes the subframe. Chevy may end up just replacing the whole transmission. 

A fluid change might do the trick but I'm not entirely sure what's wrong with it to begin with. This is knowledge based off other cars than the Cruze with similar symptoms n


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Take it to the dealer. The transmission is covered under the 100k mile powertrain warranty.


----------



## ntymd8r (Dec 25, 2012)

Took her to the dealership. Nice 30 mile drive at 35 MPH! I called OnStar for a diagnostic check while enroute to the dealership. The rep said there were two codes that are related to the transmission malfunctioning...imagine that! Said to was related to the control module and another system which she couldn't clarify more. The 5 year 100,00 mile warranty apparently does NOT cover control modules and a bunch of other electronics. I hope it's more than that and they end up changing it out....was jerky to begin with! I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## ntymd8r (Dec 25, 2012)

Well, they had to drop the transmission and found a "plate" and a "valve" needed to be replaced. Had nothing to do with the electronics. All covered under warranty. The service rep said a TSB is supposedly coming out for this very issue....said "debris" is floating around for some reason and damages these parts.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ntymd8r said:


> Well, they had to drop the transmission and found a "plate" and a "valve" needed to be replaced. Had nothing to do with the electronics. All covered under warranty. The service rep said a TSB is supposedly coming out for this very issue....said "debris" is floating around for some reason and damages these parts.




ntymd8r,
I would like to apologize for the experience you have had with your transmission. I am happy to hear that you are getting this taken care of. Please keep me posted on the progress. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

